# Another Costco Belly Success



## ynot2k (Aug 26, 2015)

Dry cured and cold smoked for 12 hours with apple in my MES 40 and AMNPS.

Sliced some half slices (ala Bearcarver) and some whole slices, some thin and some thick.

My first bacon.  Process was smooth and easy thanks to posters here on SMF.  

The wife says she won't be buying any more store bacon.  Thanks a lot guys!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















11836661_10206282711605656_5260588364455922772_n.j



__ ynot2k
__ Aug 26, 2015


















11903816_10206293895165238_4530724020180119692_n.j



__ ynot2k
__ Aug 26, 2015


----------



## mummel (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks great man, well done.  Still no bellies up here in Mass.


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 26, 2015)

Really does look phenomenal! 

 mummel
 I feel your pain.  I keep seeing these posts and I'm jealous because the Costcos in NY don't have them


----------

